# My new betta!!!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, guys. I'm getting a new betta tomorrow, so I was wondering what the name should be. I'm getting a male, either a crowntail or a halfmoon. I will post pics and personality descriptions soon! Thanks.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well we can't suggest personality/color names. Bubbles?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubbles, seriously? Good effort.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry for no description or pic, but I haven't gotten my fish! Details to come tomorrow.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

ummmmmm.......... Squirt?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry if u took my comment on your name idea personally. Just joking, Bry.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And squirt is not bad at all. I will definitely consider it! Thanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Why don't you just wait until you pick him out? That's like naming a cat Azul even if he's red. :lol:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah... that would be the best. I will be with her when she chooses, so.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Probably...I'll post a pic of my new fish tomorrow. Then I would appreciate some ideas! Thanks.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Off to petsmart! Wish me luck!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just finished setting up my tank. I got a 2.5 gallon tank with a divider, and I got 2 crowntail males, Fireheart and Spikefin. I'm looking for a good pic of the tank, but my camera doesn't want to cooperate. The water is setting, and I already have the conditioner in. My bettas will be in the tank in about 20 minutes.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

The tank has red colored rocks and four fake plants. The lid has a light and a filter, but I chose to go without the filter.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your tank will be overstocked. Wasn't Bryana with you? Without having the filter is even worse. You would have to get another tank or return one of your fish. I'm sorry but the ammonia would become too high.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I can put the filter in...that was just preference.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The filter wouldn't do much of a difference, please return a fish or get a bigger/another tank.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

The filter is now in and running.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I do have one idea...I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for telling me that! Spikefin now has his own bowl with about 2 gallons and 2 of the plants. The water is adjusting to the temp, but I have the conditioner in! For now, Spikefin will have to endure the prison of a cup I purchased him in for another 20 minutes. Fireheart has his own 2.5 gallon tank. Thank you for saving the life of my fish!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Spikefin is in his bowl...not moving that much, but neither was Fireheart when he was first in his tank. Fireheart is happy to have all of the space, and he is darting and swimming all around. My camera is still not cooperating, but I will post pics as soon as posible!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great news!  Enjoy bettas while they last.. lol Do you happen to read Warriors by Erin Hunter? Fireheart was the main character in the first 1-3 seasons.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Spikefin is in his bowl...not moving that much, but neither was Fireheart when he was first in his tank. Fireheart is happy to have all of the space, and he is darting and swimming all around. My camera is still not cooperating, but I will post pics as soon as posible!


Spikefin should just be acclimating.. Did Bryana explain about acclimating from the new temperature/parameters to the old? It's good FH is exploring, that's a good sign. He's red/orange, right?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

That was where I got the idea for the name!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And Fireheart is a cambodian, but his tail is mostly red. He is very lively, so I chose to name him Fireheart! And Spikefin is starting to adjust...not as lively as he was in the original setup, but almost there!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Spikefin is now my profile pic!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

What the heck? I thought I changed it...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Now Spikefin is my avatar and profile pic.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah! Another Warriors person! 
I always thought the avatar was the profile picture. lol A lot of people confuse that.. Good luck with them!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Spikefin's water temp has adjusted and he is as perky as ever! Again, thank you for telling me to transfer him into a new tank!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nah, it's fine.  It's also great that you walked out with 2 bettas, though! ^.^


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Spikefin should just be acclimating.. Did Bryana explain about acclimating from the new temperature/parameters to the old? It's good FH is exploring, that's a good sign. He's red/orange, right?


That's the one thing I forgot. You should of let the fish ( and every water change) let them sit in their cup while getting used to their new temp of water


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Nah, it's fine.  It's also great that you walked out with 2 bettas, though! ^.^


Yeah, it is! My mom said only one, but when she found out that we only needed one tank, she let me get two. Crap...She left to go to the mall, and I did the transfer when she was gone...well, she wont be cleaning the tanks, so she doesn't have to worry!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually, it's okay to not cup them in water changes. Healthy bettas should be able to take in the shock of ammonia-less water.  It's also not just about the temperature, after 30 minutes of floating in the new home, you have to pour out 50% of the cup water and add in small drops of tank water to reduce shock. You have to add in tank water every 5-10 minutes.
Did you not do this, crowntail?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Yeah, it is! My mom said only one, but when she found out that we only needed one tank, she let me get two. Crap...She left to go to the mall, and I did the transfer when she was gone...well, she wont be cleaning the tanks, so she doesn't have to worry!


Ill show u what I do when I clean tanks


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Working on getting a good pic of Fireheart...he wont stop moving!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Actually, it's okay to not cup them in water changes. Healthy bettas should be able to take in the shock of ammonia-less water.  It's also not just about the temperature, after 30 minutes of floating in the new home, you have to pour out 50% of the cup water and add in small drops of tank water to reduce shock. You have to add in tank water every 5-10 minutes.
> Did you not do this, crowntail?


Her name is Sarah. Thought u would want to know


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Actually, it's okay to not cup them in water changes. Healthy bettas should be able to take in the shock of ammonia-less water.  It's also not just about the temperature, after 30 minutes of floating in the new home, you have to pour out 50% of the cup water and add in small drops of tank water to reduce shock. You have to add in tank water every 5-10 minutes.
> Did you not do this, crowntail?


No, I didn't do that. I did let the water sit for about 25 minutes durring each transfer to let the temp regulate.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And yeah you can call me Sarah


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry that was supposed to be a pic of Fireheart


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Click go advanced click the paper clip, choose file or upload from computer. Choose you pic, choose upload then close the window. After than click the paper clip again choose ur image and done


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a pic of Fireheart in my album.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

C:\Users\Sarah\Pictures\2012-12-26\061.JPG


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank God!! I got the pic up. Forgive me, I'm blond, but I got it up!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And the divider (the black thing in the pic) is no longer there. I'll try to get a pic without it...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Fireheart without the divider!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

His tail doesn't look full.... It looks like he might have a chunk taken out.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just noticed that if you look at Spikefin from the top if his bowl, he looks green. But if you look at him from the side of his bowl, he looks blue! Weird...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> His tail doesn't look full.... It looks like he might have a chunk taken out.


 Where does it look like that?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Another pic of SF! For some reason, the camera loves him, but I just can't get a good pic of FH!:-?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Spikefin is going crazy...he has been going bezerk. He has been swimming all around SUPER fast and he has been flaring at his plants. Then he blows a bubble (he has a pretty good sized bubble nest by now) and right after that he stops and plays dead three millimeters from the surface. Then he does it again! What is happening with him?!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He might have parasites.. Make a new thread in the Disease & Emergency section so people know there's something going on.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advise! I'm on it...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohh... that's bad


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Thank God!! I got the pic up. Forgive me, I'm blond, but I got it up!


Oh my gosh I seriously LOLed at this! Everyone has a "blond moment" every once in awhile!  they are both very pretty! Happy you have bryana there to help you!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

The funny thing is that I actually have blond hair LOL!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

They are both working on a bubble nest! I heard from Bryana that this can mean that they are happy...Is that true? And I think that they are about 7 months old, isn't that prime breeding time? Could that be why they are making a bubble nest? There is no female in my house, so I don't know why they would.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bubblenests just mean that they're ready to breed/protecting territory. It's not a symbol of happiness, it's just instinct. You don't really know their age, you just guess. They're usually 6-12 months when they arrive at the pet store.. And yes, they usually breed between 6-12 months.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I thought that it had something to do with them wanting to breed...I'm way to inexperienced, so these guys probably won't be getting lucky! Even if I WAS experienced, my mom would just laugh if I told her that I wanted to breed...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, it might mean that. But the real point is being ready. They don't seem breeding quality.. Do they have a 180* spread? 2 of my CT girls only have a 170* spread. -.- But I love them as much.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I know that FH has about a 175-180, but I can't tell with SF...He wont flare at the mirror.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter only Bubblenests when sick.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

After some more practice with FH, I got his gills to puff out and he got MAD. I can now say that FH has a 180 degree spread. Still trying with SF!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been meaning to show Carter the Mirror.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I got SF fired up, and he has a 180 degree spread, also.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I got SF a new tank yesterday with new rocks and new plants. He really likes it! We bought heaters and thermometers, but the thermometers read 78 degrees without the heater, so we are returning the heaters. SF has two tall plants and one short, and FH has one short, two medium, and one tall. They look happy!


----------

